
Google News Showing Las Vegas Shooting News in Entertainment Section - user-on1
And It is not surprising at all.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.google.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;headlines&#x2F;section&#x2F;topic&#x2F;ENTERTAINMENT?ned=us<p>FYI Google&#x27;s HI Team, Please Fix it. I don&#x27;t think that is entertainment news.
======
Top19
There’s a certain incredible postmodern truth to this.

News, even though sounding really important, is really just entertainment.
This is such a hard idea to wrap your head around sometimes. That being said I
just got off of The Daily Mail / NY Times, but in a way that was just
entertainment and calling it anything else would just be an illusion.

What then is news? Well first the newsworthy is in direct proportion to your
ability to get involved. So local news is almost always news, followed by
State, then National, the international. The internet does indeed exist and
has changed news somewhat but the hierarchy above is still important.

Also news is a lot of context. So if you want to be an informed citizen
reading about what’s going on now is one of the worst things you can do
sometimes. Free Speech, racism, violence, the limits of power, the philosophy
of law, capitalism, etc. these are tough concepts that you have to read about
if you want any chance of understanding.

The “Very Short Introduction” series is one of the best ways to get started:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_Short_Introductions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_Short_Introductions)

~~~
davidscolgan
Very much agree.

The less I read the news and the more I read books, the happy and more
informed I've felt. Neil Postman's book Amusing Ourselves to Death talks about
"news without context," how the Queen of England having a cold does not in any
way impact my life and there is nothing I can do about it.

In a way the news lately seems more exciting and terrible, and I definitely
don't make light of it, but ultimately I can't really do anything directly to
affect it other than voting and donating to causes I believe in. And so I try
to do that and feel that that is enough. Humans are not capable of handling a
world's worth of information.

Nassim Taleb argues in the book Fooled by Randomness that day to day, the
behavior of things like the news and stock market prices are almost completely
random. Only when you look at it from a monthly or yearly view do you actually
see signal in the noise.

